# New member here but not new to Audi.



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey guys I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself. I have been driving VW for about 10 years and about 4 years ago I got my first Audi. They call me Eddie the Killa Hence KillA6. I drive a 2000 A6 w/ a stasis 6-speed with lots of blood,sweat and money put into it. I do a lot of my own work. I live in N NJ. I might even know a few of you on here already. 
Here is a pretty recent pic of my car. Front bumper is a little off-line b/c my monster RS6 IC's need to be refitted but I have had no time. 

2000 A6 2.7 stage 3-
Stasis 6-speed trans 
GIAC Chip
KO4's
RS6 Intercoolers w/ RS4 encaps
5 bar FPR
Hitachi MAF
JHM shift linkage upgrade <-- Great upgrade!!
034 track density motor/trans mounts
LWFW CM stage 4 clutch <--- crap crap crap!!!!! I switched to resurfaced FW and VAST clutch. So far so good!
Piggies
APR Snub mount
B&M Short shifter 
H&R sport springs/sway bars
Bilstein shocks
Magnaflow Mufflers
*Full stage 3 next month in time for Show N Go at englishtown.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (KillA6)*

welcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (bhb399mm)*

Welcome, we need more active people to liven up this forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want your tranny!







What was involved with it? I really do not know anything about Stasis so maybe I will look into it. So, is she fast the way you have it set up?


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (Snowhere)*

I bought the car and 2 months later tranny went. Was a pricey start. I like the trans. I had a problems with clutches this past summer. I had the tranny out twice. Not cheap. I had a Clutch master clutch with a LWFW and it just was never right. It always slipped.
I went with Vast resurfaced and hybrid clutch. Good stuff. 
Its fast but not fast enough. I still need fueling and then I'll be good to go. Shooting for low 12's. But it is pretty damn fast now.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (KillA6)*

Wow, what a beast!








Got any sound clips of the exhaust? It's gotta sound amazing!


----------



## BOYAUDI (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (KillA6)*

Here is my Sewo.

[http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=361076708&albumID=0&imageID=9053285IMG]


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (Snowhere)*



Snowhere said:


> Welcome, we need more active people to liven up this forum! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> QUOTE]
> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> What is in a Stasis tranny? I have the stock 6...
> ...


----------



## Storz (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (Massboykie)*

Absolutely perfect, awesome looking A6


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (Massboykie)*

Its a company out in Cali that builds trannys. http://stasisengineering.com/ Its pretty good but I would but a rebuild kit from JHM the next time and do it myself for 1/2-1/3 of the price.


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (Storz)*

Thanks Storz. I used to live in Statesville NC is that near you? I lived in Charlotte too for a good bit.


----------



## KillA6 (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (EK20)*

This is the best sound clip I have. I have a bit of an exhaust leak that you can hear if you listen. I think its too quiet and next spring I am installing electronic dumps right before the Cats.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhD29SjKKEc


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: New member here but not new to Audi. (KillA6)*

Definitely a little too quiet.
Doesn't sound too bad though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

